# 5-HTP



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

it is an anti anxiety med and i think im going to try it. has anyone tried it before and how were the results.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

try it and find out, but if your taking any meds i wouldnt recommend it


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

no im not on any meds so i think im gonna pick some up today. ive heard it is very effective at relivieng anxiety symptoms and should help with dp too


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

well ive only been usong tis stuff for 2 days but im already feeling a bit better. im gonna see if it gives me a big improvement but i would recomend it to those who do not want to take chemical drugs for their dp/anxiety


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

How did this work out for you? Im very interested in 5-HTP.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

it worked for like a week and then its effects wore off


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

hm... you sure it wasnt a placebo
i heard you have to take it for a month for you to feel a little better


----------



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

it defiantly helps me
but only the one from whole foods in the purple bottle
i tried a different one and it didnt work the same
idk


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been taking it for about 3 months 200mg at night and my sleep and mood seems to have improved quite well...

You have to give anything a fair amount of time for your body to get use to it...

Usualy 2-3 weeks


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I really want to try this. I heard it increases serotonin levels?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

It basically is serotonin, at least once it's broken down.


----------



## jbar41 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tried it for one month because I decided to give it some time between onset of DP and when I would consider taking meds. Didn't really help much, so I've begun taking clonazapam and then just began taking effexor a week ago as well. Clonazapam did the trick for the anxiety, but I still felt depressed so I picked up the effexor. So far, I haven't enjoyed what the combo is doing - felt very DP/DR'd the first week.


----------

